# Aggressiveness and excessive barking



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2009)

We are owned by two puppy mill rescued Havanese girls. The rescue was of two non-related dogs who did not know each other at ages 3 months and 5 months old. The first two years went well considering they were rescued. We had one busy dog, the 3 month old one, and one extremely shy dog, the 5 month old one. The younger dog developed into the Alpha dog as well as into a "TV" barker, meaning any animal shown on TV leads of a barking session. My subdued and shy dog would simply ignores the barking. 

About two years ago, after our retirement, we moved to a new home. My TV barker still barks and it is annoying. I use water spray to stop the barking but it really does not work very well. After the move, my older dog started the excessive barking and accompanied by turning in circles when the door bells rings. Recently she actually nipped a visitor as they stepped into our home. My husband is upset and embarred. Of course, the TV barker joins her at the door and barks as well but does not try to nip visitors. 

Additionally, we recently observed that my TV barker is attacking the other dog for no particluar reason at all. I am at a loss. They are still wonderful puppies with us, but as soon as the doorbell rings all bets are off. I am blaming myself for not being able to overcome and train them adequately. Does anyone out there have similar problems and how do you handle them?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We are owned by two puppy mill rescued Havanese girls. The rescue was of two non-related dogs who did not know each other at ages 3 months and 5 months old. The first two years went well considering they were rescued. We had one busy dog, the 3 month old one, and one extremely shy dog, the 5 month old one. The younger dog developed into the Alpha dog as well as into a "TV" barker, meaning any animal shown on TV leads of a barking session. My subdued and shy dog would simply ignores the barking.
> 
> About two years ago, after our retirement, we moved to a new home. My TV barker still barks and it is annoying. I use water spray to stop the barking but it really does not work very well. After the move, my older dog started the excessive barking and accompanied by turning in circles when the door bells rings. Recently she actually nipped a visitor as they stepped into our home. My husband is upset and embarred. Of course, the TV barker joins her at the door and barks as well but does not try to nip visitors.
> 
> Additionally, we recently observed that my TV barker is attacking the other dog for no particluar reason at all. I am at a loss. They are still wonderful puppies with us, but as soon as the doorbell rings all bets are off. I am blaming myself for not being able to overcome and train them adequately. Does anyone out there have similar problems and how do you handle them?


I strongly suggest that you find a good, positive based trainer to help you teach your dogs better manners. Someone who can come to your home and help you teach them more acceptable replacement behaviors. Remember, it is always easier to teach dogs to DO something than it is to teach them to STOP doing something!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We are owned by two puppy mill rescued Havanese girls. The rescue was of two non-related dogs who did not know each other at ages 3 months and 5 months old. The first two years went well considering they were rescued. We had one busy dog, the 3 month old one, and one extremely shy dog, the 5 month old one. The younger dog developed into the Alpha dog as well as into a "TV" barker, meaning any animal shown on TV leads of a barking session. My subdued and shy dog would simply ignores the barking.
> 
> About two years ago, after our retirement, we moved to a new home. My TV barker still barks and it is annoying. I use water spray to stop the barking but it really does not work very well. After the move, my older dog started the excessive barking and accompanied by turning in circles when the door bells rings. Recently she actually nipped a visitor as they stepped into our home. My husband is upset and embarred. Of course, the TV barker joins her at the door and barks as well but does not try to nip visitors.
> 
> Additionally, we recently observed that my TV barker is attacking the other dog for no particluar reason at all. I am at a loss. They are still wonderful puppies with us, but as soon as the doorbell rings all bets are off. I am blaming myself for not being able to overcome and train them adequately. Does anyone out there have similar problems and how do you handle them?


 Hi and welcome. Yeah you've probably left this a little too long. I agree with Karen, that a trainer is probably the best advice. I won't try to guess as to what is going on , but possibly a little lack of socialization. For now the best thing is management. I know it's sometimes hard to do but the tv is just a trigger when other dogs appear so flip the station when this happens. Please avoid any sort of punishment like you mentioned, that only makes things worse. One thing of concern is the recent behavior towards the other dog. Here is where most professionals will recommend a vet checkup, and I would definitely consider it when things sort of appear "for no particular reason." But whenever a biting happens, it's prudent to seek professional help. But the key is to find a good positive based trainer like Karen mentioned. The wrong trainer can do more harm than good. If you want help finding one ,email me privately . I could give you some examples of counter conditioning but I think the best route is to get someone in.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think dogs need jobs and sadly, this whole barking notification thing falls under their 'job' duties. My DH taught my girl to be a barker at the doorbell or knock because he feels all dogs should be guard dogs, drives me bonkers but I lost this battle long ago, it was a condition to us even getting a dog..lol

I think you can train them to stop, I have managed to get her to refrain when we are at his office, but that has been many weeks of me 'shhhh' ing her and telling her no and trying to calm her down, she now resorts to this very low grumble/growl (but I will take that over the barking)

I think the trainer is a good idea and this is certainly one of those habits that will take time and patience to break.

Kara


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2009)

Dave and Molly, thank you so much for your input. I know I probably have left this too long but I have been ill for over a year, requiring frequent surgeries, etc. I am on my way to becoming healthy again and know that I must do something to take responsibility for their behavior. I will stop the spray bottle immediately, you are right it really doesn't work. I will see about a trainer in this area. I would love to get your input as to what I can do meanwhile to begin the reconditioning process. You indicated to email you privately, I hope this is the method. I am not savy on this forum and don't know where to look for your email. Thank you so much.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for your input Gucci's Mom. I adore both of them and am so disappointed in myself that I have let this go. Oh well, I'll have to try to do better.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you Karen & Kodi for your input as well. I am going to look for a trainer.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Dave and Molly, thank you so much for your input. I know I probably have left this too long but I have been ill for over a year, requiring frequent surgeries, etc. I am on my way to becoming healthy again and know that I must do something to take responsibility for their behavior. I will stop the spray bottle immediately, you are right it really doesn't work. I will see about a trainer in this area. I would love to get your input as to what I can do meanwhile to begin the reconditioning process. You indicated to email you privately, I hope this is the method. I am not savy on this forum and don't know where to look for your email. Thank you so much.


 You're welcome. Glad you're on the mend. If you want I will help you look. To PM me ,just click on my username and four options will come up. Click "send private message" In the meantime I'll come up with something.


----------

